# Lost dog quick prayers needed!



## lyn_j (Jul 22, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Telly and Miranda came today from Alabama to bring my little Candy and take Lark home with them because she dislikes Robby and they have no children. THey just called from a rest area, but didnt say wich one, to tell me that she slipped her collar and went into the woods and wont let them catch her. We are all so upset. Please pray that they can get her to come to them. Without her collar she has no id and chances of her getting back to them are slim. Please pray, they are mortified and I am very worried. I would have drivien to the rest area but when we tried to call back their cell, it is marked as private and wont go thru so I dont know where they are to get to her.[/SIZE]

HELP BONNIE!

Lyn


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jul 22, 2006)

Oh Lyn, Was it Lark that slipped out? If so, she is probably scared and doesn't know them. Oh I pray they get her...poor girl. Sending ferverent prayers.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 22, 2006)

Oh Nooo!!! What a nightmare! I hope that they find the little Doxie....poor baby must be so scared.


----------



## luckymeacres (Jul 22, 2006)

Praying----Any updates??


----------



## C & C Farms (Jul 22, 2006)

Praying they will find her!



:


----------



## lyn_j (Jul 23, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]We just got home from trying to get her to come to us. I spent 2 hours at the rest area calling her, promising her cookies. Barry thought he saw her with the flashlight but she is absolutely not wanting to be found. I have set the Doxie rescue and Dimwiddy county animal control in motion, we put up posters at every place at the rest area we could find. We will try to find her but Lark has always been a very aloof dog even with me...... I am just praying she finds shelter because it is suposed to storm tonight. We will go back and look again tomorrow. It is about 45 minutes from home. I cant speak anymore Im so hoarse from caling her and Telly and Miranda are beside themselves. IT has been a very upsetting night for all of us. They wanted her so badly.... she seemed to like them and sat on their laps the whole afternoon. God watch over her until someone can find her.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jul 23, 2006)

Oh I have waited for your update. I am praying for her and hope you will find her tomorrow. Don't give up yet.


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jul 23, 2006)

: Sending prayers your way for her safe return...Don't give up hope...


----------



## Jill (Jul 23, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]OMG LYN!!! [/SIZE]

This is a dog owner's worst nightmare!

I hope she is found soon. I know you are heart sick about this!!!


----------



## Mijke (Jul 23, 2006)

: sending very very very positive thoughts for a quick reunion!


----------



## lyn_j (Jul 23, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]We are going back down to the rest area today... Im hoping Bonnie sees this and can tell her to come out. I prayed that God would keep her safe thru the thunderstorms last night. There were places there where she could have found some shelter. She is stubborn for sure but I dont think she is stupid. Just very much her own person with her own mind.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## billiethekid40 (Jul 23, 2006)

Have you tried bringing one of her doggie friends out to help you look for her? Sometimes they will come to a familiar dog before they woudl come to a familiar person. Just a thought. Hope you get her back today.


----------



## bfogg (Jul 23, 2006)

HELLO LYN,

JUST NOW SAW THIS I AM SORRY.ANY LUCK?

BONNIE


----------



## LindaL (Jul 23, 2006)

If you cant find her, please also put posters up at the vet offices in the area, in case she gets injured somehow (God forbid!) and someone takes her to the vet for treatment.

Hoping you find her, tho!!!!


----------



## Sterling (Jul 23, 2006)

Still thinking about her and hoping by now you've found her.


----------



## anita (Jul 23, 2006)

Prayer are on your way................. she is find soon!

Anita


----------



## Leeana (Jul 23, 2006)

Lyn, i really hope you guys find her soon. I'll be keeping you all in my thoughts, keep us posted.

This must be a nightmare!


----------



## RAPfrosty (Jul 23, 2006)

Oh my goodness, how scary! Sending prayers and good thoughts your way!!!


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Jul 23, 2006)

Prayers going Lark's way!!!! Please keep us updated!

-Amy


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Jul 23, 2006)

Prayers from here hoping you find her safe and sound.


----------



## lyn_j (Jul 23, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Nothing yet but I feel she is still there somewhere. Will take one of the other dogs back there this afternoon. The problem is it is about an hour away one way.... a couple of trips a day is all we can manage. Doachshund rescue for VA has been mobilized this morning. Both Humane societies and animal controls and all the vets in three counties. This is a stubborn independant little dog and if she doesnt want to be found..... we wont find her even if she is just a few feet away.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## JeanS (Jul 23, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Prayers still coming your way for Lark and all involved. Hope you have better luck this afternoon. Jean[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 23, 2006)

I was hoping to read that you found her. Still praying and hoping she will be found. Corinne


----------



## sedeh (Jul 23, 2006)

Oh Lyn, I'm so sorry to hear about your dog! A few years ago my Jack Russell ran away in a thunderstorm. We hunted for her for days, put up posters. Kept getting "sightings" in one area and looked and looked. Then one morning I was eating breakfast and this voice goes off in my head "look now".....I didn't even finish my cereal, just got in the car and went. I hunted again with no luck and was just driving out of the woods when this man comes walking down the lane. "Are you looking for something" he says? I said yes, my dog. "Is it a rat terrier?", Well, it's a Jack Russell. He was silent and I asked "have you seen her?" He said........she's at our house! I went back with him and walked into their house and saw Tasha sitting on his wife's lap. She looked at me and her look was "is it really you?" then she jumped off the lady's lap and raced laps around me and I told her "I thought I'd never see you again" All three of us were crying. Apparently that morning they found her curled up on their porch. Where she was the previous 5 nights who knows....and how she kept from being coyote bait is amazing. I had to share my story because I want a similar happy ending for you.......and to tell you to listen to that little voice! Good luck Lyn.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jul 23, 2006)

Any news on Lark? I sure hope she is safe and sound.




:


----------



## nootka (Jul 23, 2006)

Checking in and thinking of you and little Lark. Hoping she gets found whether she wants to or not!

Liz


----------



## nootka (Jul 23, 2006)

Sorry, double post!

L.


----------



## capall beag (Jul 23, 2006)

How sad.......any news?


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 23, 2006)

Don't give up....My thoughts are with you during this crazy/sad time :no: Please keep us updated...wish I was closer...I would help....Post pictures around the area...I am sure you have.


----------



## lyn_j (Jul 23, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Still no luck finding her....there are no houses around that rest stop. We did send pictures to the aninal control people etc.... I cant even talk anymore Im so hoarse from calling. All we can do is pray ....[/SIZE]

God protect her from HERSELF!

Lyn


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm so sorry, the little stinker is really up to her ears (literally and figuratively). I will continue to hold her in my thoughts.


----------



## CyndiM (Jul 24, 2006)

*[SIZE=14pt]Adding my prayers to the others. [/SIZE]*

I hope she decides being home with you is much more fun than playing hide and seek.


----------



## lyn_j (Jul 24, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Just got a call from a truck driver that she was seen at the rest area about a half an hour ago and ran back into the woods. My daughter is on her way from work to get me to go look for her again. Her boss isnt thrilled because she was away all last week but we have to go and I cant drive. Please pray that she will come to me this time.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Bluerocket (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh Lyn - hoping you find her -- hugs and prayers

JJay


----------



## nootka (Jul 24, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]I'm hopeful, now, that she was at least seen alive, and near there. Is there some way you can get a small live trap w/some food and put it near if you were to see her, then back away and watch?[/SIZE]

Just throwing out ideas....

Good luck, I hate to think of her out there scared and alone and I know you're trying to so hard to make sure she gets back safely.

Liz


----------



## lyn_j (Jul 24, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Well we called for an hour, left food near the source of water there and had to come back home because katie had to go back to work. Barry and I will go back tonight after he gets home. WE have added a reward sign there to see if it would help. I am at a loss, I was so sure we would get her today and she is still chosing not to come.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## minimomNC (Jul 24, 2006)

[SIZE=24pt]Lyn I sure hope you are able to catch her, but it sounds like she is very afraid of everyone. You might as the animal control there if they have a humane trap that she would fit in. It would scare her as well but at least she would be contained until you could get to her. The only risk would be if someone found her in the trap and took her, but if its in a place that is secluded it might work. [/SIZE]

Either way, you both are in my prayers for her to return safely.

Karen


----------



## bcody (Jul 24, 2006)

Lynn,

Thank goodness she is still alive, don't give up hope. You are all in my prayers, I hope tonight is the night for her to come home. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jul 24, 2006)

Praise God that she was at least sighted. There is still hope to get her tiny furry behind caught



Too bad she is being so stubborn, but maybe tonight is the night. Still keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jul 24, 2006)

bumped for a good update I hope!


----------



## CAM (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh no Lyn! I have been gone all weekend and just getting back online. I hope there is some good news coming.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 24, 2006)

Lyn, I am so hoping to hear that you have found her, when you come back home tonight. This is got to be a very heartbreaking time for you. So close....but yet so far. At least people are seeing her, and you know she is still alive. (((HUGS))) Corinne


----------



## lyn_j (Jul 24, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Still no luck. Bonnie says she is alive and scared and that when I go back I should leave a piece of my clothing for her to find.....then she will maybe look for me. My calling voice may sound different in the shrillness of it and such..... I will go again tomorrow.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Marnie (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh no, I came on here so hoping for good news. I just can't seem to get that little dog out of my mind. Prayers and thoughts going out to you and her.


----------



## mountain_waif (Jul 25, 2006)

Take some of your dogs with you...they know each other so well and a bark will carry....praying for Lark to be found and to be well....


----------



## lyn_j (Jul 25, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]A live humane trap was set there this morning and when we go back tonight I hope she will come to Coco barking. We will set up an X pen there and watch for her till dark.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jul 25, 2006)

:



:



:




:



:


----------



## anoki (Jul 25, 2006)

keeping my fingers crossed for you lyn!!!!

~kathryn


----------



## jdomep (Jul 25, 2006)

I am glad Bonnie said she is alive - I keep checking in for good news.


----------



## walter (Jul 25, 2006)

THIS IS A DOG OWNERS WORST NIGHTMARE !!! DON'T GIVE UP , YOU WILL GET HER...SENDING PRAYERS FOR A SAFE RECOVERY.

CLARA


----------



## lyn_j (Jul 25, 2006)

[SIZE=36pt]SHE IS HOME! see new post for details![/SIZE]

Lyn :aktion033:


----------

